# Las Vegas Nissan Meet this Sunday Feb 20th



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

This is the note I got from my club head today....

"we'll move the meet to this sunday at the IHOP...same IHOP
as before. again its the IHOP on rainbow and cheyenne behind the olive garden
next to the I-95....

i will be there around 11...well all get a table around 11:30 have some breakfast and
decide what to do from there on out


call me for any info that you might need (need my number just PM me GDub In Vegas, or e-mail me at [email protected])

see everyone sunday

Lennon
LVNissanClub
www.lvnissanclub.cjb.net "

If anyone is interested let me know. We should be havin some fun. Garron~


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

I wanna go. How come nobody told me about this? I never check this board. hehe


----------

